# Wiring a Spaceliner Horn and light



## akikuro (May 16, 2007)

I'm not an electrician and it's evident cuz i can't seem to figure out how to wire my woman's spaceliner light and horn.

horn has a single wire coming out... the battery tray (2d cells) has 2 wires coming off it , one on each end of the tray. the light bulb is connected to a contact that is part of the tray.

The on/off switch for the lights and the push button for the horn both have single wires coming from them.

Please help.....Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (May 16, 2007)

best thing for you to do is take detailed pictures (nothing too blurry) so we can see what your doing then we can instruct you on how to re-wire.


----------



## akikuro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks- Here are some pictures of the pieces. I.m trying to wire both the light and horn on this single battery tray. There is a picture of the bottom of the switch panel (1 wire for light  and 1 wire for horn). Any help would be great. THanks


----------

